# Travelling to Pisa



## annterena (Nov 18, 2019)

I'm goting to italy for a week with my family and we have never been before.i am travelling with fundayholidays.com, i have hired a car for rent I know driving is a nightmare in Italy so if someone could guide me it would be a great help.


----------



## DonnaDenise (Dec 3, 2019)

*Driving in Italy*

Buongiorno,

I totally understand your fears about driving in Italy - when I first moved here the idea of getting behind the wheel was quite daunting.

However, a couple of things over the years have made it less so - the first is having a navigator in the car.  I would not suggest that you rely on it 100%, but it definitely assists with navigating the landscape.  Mine has a tendency to take me on the more panoramic routes...which can be confusing, but I try to remember to slow down and "smell the roses".

You will find that the cities are the hardest to navigate, so it is highly suggested to park on the outskirts and make your way in with public transportation.  Always take note of your parking & ZTL options - the worse part about a vacation is getting home to discover you have a parking violation 

As per the main highways, they are very easy to handle and very straightforward with the exits and toll roads (which you can now do self-serve payments with a credit card).  I suggest these for the longer tracks (between Rome and Florence, for example) and to save time.  There are many panoramic routes you can explore that will truly keep your attention on the landscape! and your biggest problem there will be tractors and where to stop and take photos.

Buon Viaggio,

Donna Denise


----------



## Edwina (Oct 10, 2020)

Why nightmare "driving in Italy"????


----------

